# Neuer RX 480 leak



## PrivateCeralion (15. Juni 2016)

WCCFtech hat  neue RX 480 Daten zugespielt bekommen. So verbraucht die RX 480 unter Last nur 100Watt bei 60 C° . Außerdem soll sie mit 3432 Punkten schneller  wie eine Nano im 3D Mark sein.
Damit würde sie sich deutlich über einer GTX 980 einreihen.

Quelle: 
AMD RX 480 Rivals R9 Nano, GTX 980 - Runs At 1266Mhz, ~60c Degrees & Draws ~100W


----------



## facehugger (15. Juni 2016)

Blödes Internet...


----------



## facehugger (15. Juni 2016)

Deine Quelle/Link tauchte hier im Forum zum Thema RX 480 schon ein paar Mal auf:


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...chen-r9-390x-und-gtx-980-a.html?highlight=480
davon ab, ich warte auf den Test von PCGH/Computerbase/Tom`s Hardware/Hardwareluxx...

Gruß


----------



## PrivateCeralion (15. Juni 2016)

facehugger schrieb:


> Deine Quelle/Link tauchte hier im Forum zum Thema RX 480 schon ein paar Mal auf:
> 
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...chen-r9-390x-und-gtx-980-a.html?highlight=480
> ...



Ich dachte  der von WCCFtech ist neu, auf jedenfall wird dad in keiner News erwähnt, besonders die Leistungsaufnahme.


----------



## facehugger (15. Juni 2016)

PrivateCeralion schrieb:


> Ich dachte  der von WCCFtech ist neu, auf jedenfall wird dad in keiner News erwähnt, besonders die Leistungsaufnahme.


War ja auch nicht bös gemeint. Aber gerade beim Thema RX 480 sind in den hier schon vorhandenen Threads schon *jede Menge* Infos zum Kärtchen zu finden...

Gruß


----------



## DaHell63 (15. Juni 2016)

PrivateCeralion schrieb:


> WCCFtech hat  eine RX 480 selber getestet. [/url]



Sie haben keineswegs die Karte selber getestet, sondert nur die Daten von einer nicht genannten Quelle übernommen.


----------



## PrivateCeralion (15. Juni 2016)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Sie haben keineswegs die Karte selber getestet, sondert nur die Daten von einer nicht genannten Quelle übernommen.



Danke, habs verbessert.


----------



## Da_Obst (15. Juni 2016)

Das hört sich schon mal gut an, um die 3400 Punkte im Firestrike sind ja schon mal was...  Wenn das Teil mit 8GB unter 300€ zu haben ist wird mein Geldbeutel erleichtert.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (15. Juni 2016)

Fällt mir schon schwer, den Jungs von WCCFtech da Glauben zu schenken. Das die RX480 der nächste Preis-Kracher wird, davon gehe ich stark aus. Aber das die so gut performen soll? Vor allem bei 100 Watt und 60° C? Da wäre beim OC ja noch mächtig Platz nach oben. So könnten potente Custom-Modelle auch an der Fury oder sogar Fury X kitzeln. Damit würde AMD alle ihre Grafikkarten vollkomen obsolet machen. NVIDIA hat ja entsprechend der Lagerbestände ja den Preis der neuen Gen ordentlich nach oben geschraubt. Daher kann NVIDIA noch ein paar 980, 970 oder 960er absetzen. Aber was soll AMD noch abverkaufen, wenn sie für ~230 - 280 € eine Karte auf den Markt schmeißen, die alle ihre anderen Karten killt? Die alten Karten würden in den Lagern vergammeln. Ich gehe eher von Leistung zwischen 390X und GTX 980 aus in Verbindung mit einem deutlicheren Preissturz bei den Altbeständen.


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (19. Juni 2016)

Ich denke AMD muss jetzt einfach eine P/L Bombe raushauen, damit die Karten richtig attraktiv werden und Nvidia etwas unter Druck gesetzt wird.


----------



## PrivateCeralion (19. Juni 2016)

Ap0ll0XT schrieb:


> Fällt mir schon schwer, den Jungs von WCCFtech da Glauben zu schenken. Das die RX480 der nächste Preis-Kracher wird, davon gehe ich stark aus. Aber das die so gut performen soll? Vor allem bei 100 Watt und 60° C? Da wäre beim OC ja noch mächtig Platz nach oben. So könnten potente Custom-Modelle auch an der Fury oder sogar Fury X kitzeln. Damit würde AMD alle ihre Grafikkarten vollkomen obsolet machen. NVIDIA hat ja entsprechend der Lagerbestände ja den Preis der neuen Gen ordentlich nach oben geschraubt. Daher kann NVIDIA noch ein paar 980, 970 oder 960er absetzen. Aber was soll AMD noch abverkaufen, wenn sie für ~230 - 280 € eine Karte auf den Markt schmeißen, die alle ihre anderen Karten killt? Die alten Karten würden in den Lagern vergammeln. Ich gehe eher von Leistung zwischen 390X und GTX 980 aus in Verbindung mit einem deutlicheren Preissturz bei den Altbeständen.



Warum sollte AMD irgendwas abverkaufen wollen? Die Chips der 390 und 390X sind ja älter, wahrscheinlich sind die Lager nicht mehr so voll. Die anderen Chips sind eh Uralt. Eher hat Nvidia ein Problem. Wer kauft noch  980, 970 oder 960, wenn es die Leistung einer 980 für 250€ von AMD gibt?


----------



## ZMC (21. Juni 2016)

AMD soll nicht abverkaufen wollen, aber sie sind inzwischen in einer Situation wo sie einfach jeden Dollar Umsatz brauchen, den sie irgendwie machen können. Daher muss die neue Karte entweder so viel Leistung haben, dass sie der 1080 den Rang ablaufen kann, oder, wenn das nicht zu schaffen ist, muss sie im P/L-Verhältnis auffällig besser sein als das, was NVIDIA in dem entsprechenden Segment anzubieten hat.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (21. Juni 2016)

PrivateCeralion schrieb:


> Warum sollte AMD irgendwas abverkaufen wollen? Die Chips der 390 und 390X sind ja älter, wahrscheinlich sind die Lager nicht mehr so voll. Die anderen Chips sind eh Uralt. Eher hat Nvidia ein Problem. Wer kauft noch  980, 970 oder 960, wenn es die Leistung einer 980 für 250€ von AMD gibt?


AMD macht mit den 3 neuen 400er-Karten seine kompletten 200er und 300er Reihen obsolet (außer vielleicht die X2-Versionen). Aus den beiden Generationen liegen noch einige Karten in den Lagern. Aber bei NVIDIA haste natürlich Recht. Die 980 ist ebenfalls obsolet. Die 960 vollkommen uninteressant. Sie wird wahrscheinlich etwas langsamer als eine 470 sein. NVIDIA müsste da theoretisch den Preis auf unter 150 senken. Allerdings gibt es sehr viele Leute, die NVIDIA aus Prinzip kaufen. Und wenn die Kohle nicht für die ganz neuen reicht, werden für die Kunden jetzt die Maxwell's deutlich günstiger. Wenn die 970er bei 220 € und darunter angekommen sind, werden wieder sehr viele zur 970 greifen und die RX480 liegen lassen. Das ist nun einmal leider so. AMD hat noch viel Arbeit vor sich, um diesen Umstand aus dem Weg zu räumen. Aber die 400er Serie ist schon einmal ein sehr guter Schritt.



ZMC schrieb:


> AMD soll nicht abverkaufen wollen, aber sie sind  inzwischen in einer Situation wo sie einfach jeden Dollar Umsatz  brauchen, den sie irgendwie machen können. Daher muss die neue Karte  entweder so viel Leistung haben, dass sie der 1080 den Rang ablaufen  kann ...


Die Karten müssen immer nur in der preislichen Liga die beste sein, in  der sie spielt. Preislich spielen die RX480 und die 1080 nicht einmal  annähernd in der selben Liga. AMD muss nicht die schnellste Grafikkarte  haben. Sie müssen nur in dem angepeilten Preisbereichen das beste  Angebot liefern. Und das werden sie mit der 400er-Serie. NVIDIA bietet  in dem Preisbereich aktuell nur noch die alten Maxwell-Karten. Was bringt einem Kunden die Tatsache, das NVIDIA die schnellste Karte baut, wenn in dem Budget, was Kunde X ausgeben kann, AMD die beste Karte liefert? Und bei den 400er Karten bleibt noch eine spürbare Marge übrig. Die bekommen ihre Dollars schon zusammen. AMD regelt das zwar mehr über den Preis und der Masse. Aber erfahrungsgemäß gibt es keine Grafikkarte, die in der Produktion so teuer ist, das ein Preis von 450 €, 750 € oder gar 1000 € gerechtfertigt wäre. Und das spiegelt sich in fast allen Bereichen der Elektronik wieder. Siehe iPhone oder iPad. Produktionskosten liegen meist nicht einmal bei 20 % 

AMD verdient also bei den Grafikkarten auch  noch ausreichend. Trotz des niedrigen Preises.


----------



## S!lent dob (21. Juni 2016)

1266 Mhz und Leistung oberhalb der 390X....
NVidias Karten machen scheinbar 2Ghz, wenn mans nun human angehen läst sollte das rote Pendant auch "locker" 1600Mhz mit machen, das wäre dann wohl in der Tat 980Ti 1070 Niveau für nen Appel un en I(-pod).

Wenn das mal wahr wird...


----------



## Meroveus (21. Juni 2016)

So eine Karte schon letzes Jahr ... und wir hätten einen neuen Thronfolger. Natürlich wird die Karte dadurch, dieses Jahr nicht weniger interessant, für den OEM Markt.


----------



## JDMartti (21. Juni 2016)

Ap0ll0XT schrieb:


> Fällt mir schon schwer, den Jungs von WCCFtech da Glauben zu schenken. Das die RX480 der nächste Preis-Kracher wird, davon gehe ich stark aus. Aber das die so gut performen soll? Vor allem bei 100 Watt und 60° C? Da wäre beim OC ja noch mächtig Platz nach oben. So könnten potente Custom-Modelle auch an der Fury oder sogar Fury X kitzeln. Damit würde AMD alle ihre Grafikkarten vollkomen obsolet machen. NVIDIA hat ja entsprechend der Lagerbestände ja den Preis der neuen Gen ordentlich nach oben geschraubt. Daher kann NVIDIA noch ein paar 980, 970 oder 960er absetzen. Aber was soll AMD noch abverkaufen, wenn sie für ~230 - 280 € eine Karte auf den Markt schmeißen, die alle ihre anderen Karten killt? Die alten Karten würden in den Lagern vergammeln. Ich gehe eher von Leistung zwischen 390X und GTX 980 aus in Verbindung mit einem deutlicheren Preissturz bei den Altbeständen.



Genau darauf freue ich mich, gebrauchte AMD GraKas werden dir für kleines Geld hinterhergeschmissen werden^^ Durchschnittliche Karten wie die 6870 liegen bereits bei 25-45 Euro, und bessere Modelle (wie 7850, 7870) sind auch schon gut erhältlich für ca. 50 euro. Ich will gar nicht wissen wie es da nach Polaris aussieht


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (21. Juni 2016)

Das Problem an den alten Karten ist die Effizienz. Ich warte mit Absicht auf die 480er. Ich hatte schon unzählige Male die 380X im Warenkorb. Und am Ende habe ich sie doch nicht bestellt, weil ich die deutlich bessere Effizienz vorziehe. Klar wer billig ne Karte will, der kann sich ab Polaris schon nach gebrauchten 200er Karten umsehen. Aber was die neue Gen zum bisher angeteaserten Preis verspricht, ist zumindest jetzt für mich zu verlockend


----------



## ZMC (22. Juni 2016)

Ap0ll0XT schrieb:


> Das Problem an den alten Karten ist die Effizienz. Ich warte mit Absicht auf die 480er. Ich hatte schon unzählige Male die 380X im Warenkorb. Und am Ende habe ich sie doch nicht bestellt, weil ich die deutlich bessere Effizienz vorziehe. Klar wer billig ne Karte will, der kann sich ab Polaris schon nach gebrauchten 200er Karten umsehen. Aber was die neue Gen zum bisher angeteaserten Preis verspricht, ist zumindest jetzt für mich zu verlockend


Aber wenn für dich die Energieeffizienz das Hauptkriterium ist muss ich doch schon fragen: Warum dann nicht NVIDIA? Es ist nun mal so, dass die bei den letzten Generationen hinsichtlich Stromverbrauch doch messbar die Nase vorn hatten. Hat nichts mit Fanboy zu tun, ich hab selbst zwei wassergekühlte 290X drin (und das passende 860 Watt-Netzteil dazu......)


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (22. Juni 2016)

Ganz einfach. Die 290/390 habe ich nie in Betracht gezogen. Meine alte 280 hat zwar mehr verbraucht als vergleichbare NVIDIA-Modelle. Dafür war sie aber auch günstiger. Und da mein NT sowie Gehäuse gereicht hatte, spielten Folgekosten keine Rolle. Die 6790 ist nur ne Übergangskarte. Und davor spielte es keine Rolle ob GTX 260 oder eine vergleichbare Radeon. Die haben alle geschluckt und geheizt wie sau.

Habe meine GTX260 noch im Schrank liegen. Alles damals darüber hätte ich auch neues NT und neues Gehäuse gebraucht, da ich damals noch ein Minitower mit front 120mm und Heck 80mm hatte. Die Hitze hätte ich da nie rausbekommen.


----------



## poiu (22. Juni 2016)

Den nTreiber haben die Profis da übrigens wohl selsbt programmiert xD weil selsbt die großen haben zwar die karten aber keinen Treiber xD


----------



## Rizzard (23. Juni 2016)

Dein Ringfinger zuckt schneller als dein Zeigefinger.^^


----------



## Da_Obst (24. Juni 2016)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Dein Ringfinger zuckt schneller als dein Zeigefinger.^^


Der wird vermutlich auch regelmäßiger trainiert... 

Mir ist die Effizienz der Karte eigentlich ziemlich egal, die soll schlucken was auch immer benötigt wird. Da schau ich eher auf den Preis und der ist ziemlich unschlagbar...


----------



## Sonnenfeind (26. Juni 2016)

Hab hier einen italienischen Shop gefunden der einen Preis nennt....leider einen recht hohen:
VGA AMD Gigabyte RX 480 GV-RX480D5-8GD-B Memory GDDR5 8GB DP HDMI - GV-RX480D5-8GD-B


----------



## Meroveus (27. Juni 2016)

Vermute mal einen Platzhalter Preis, da die Karte noch nicht Verfügbar ist. Der wird noch unter 300€ sinken (vermutlich Richtung 250€), wenn der Verkauf offiziell begonnen hat.


----------



## Scalon (29. Juni 2016)

unter 300 sind wir schon xD MSI Radeon RX 480, 8GB GDDR5, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (V803-862R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
299,- und auf Lager


----------



## spr3adlink (29. Juni 2016)

wo bleiben die benchmarks und tests? heute is doch der 29.06. :'(


----------



## ReaCT (29. Juni 2016)

spr3adlink schrieb:


> wo bleiben die benchmarks und tests? heute is doch der 29.06. :'(



ETA 1500 Deutsche Zeit


----------



## big-maec (29. Juni 2016)

Update: guckst du noch oder schon bestellt.
Grafikkarten: PCIe | heise online Preisvergleich


[url]http://www.gigabyte.de/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5955&dl=#kf

SAPPHIRE Technology

Radeon RX 480 8G | MSI Global | Graphics card - The world leader in display performance

AMD Radeon™ RX 400 Series
[/URL]


----------

